# cant open installers/setup.exe



## inkdrink (Feb 9, 2013)

Guys I need help, I was trying to download a MMORPG but I cant open the set up program to install the game. This also happened earlier when I was trying to download a .rar file opener for a emulator, thought nothing of it then but now it's bothering the :dance::angry::angry::angry: out me. Wat do guise?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What PC game are you looking to install?

Are you running Windows RT?


----------



## inkdrink (Feb 9, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> What PC game are you looking to install?
> 
> Are you running Windows RT?


Trying to install Tera online. Yesterday I tried to download yume nikki but couldn't open the install thing either. Don't know what window RT.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's a way to see what version of Windows 8 you are running: from the *Start* screen, type *winver*, and select *Apps*, and then select *winver.exe*.

When installing programs, it helps to know whether you are running a 32-bit or 64-bit version of Windows, and whether you are running Windows 8, Window 8 Pro, Windows 8 Enterprise, or Windows RT. 

At this point, Windows RT generally only runs apps that are compatible with the new Windows interface [it looks somewhat like the "Metro" interface on Windows phones]. 

Check the System Requirements for the games you are downloading.

Best of luck,
. . . Gary


----------

